

Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo - lexx
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_buffalo_Buffalo_buffalo
thats cool
======
bcks
There are lots of homophonic puns and poetry in Chinese:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homophonic_puns_in_Mandarin_Chi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homophonic_puns_in_Mandarin_Chinese)

One of the more extreme examples is a 92-character poem in which every
syllable has the sound _chi_ : [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lion-
Eating_Poet_in_the_Stone_D...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lion-
Eating_Poet_in_the_Stone_Den)

And also of note to Hacker News, homophone characters are one way social media
users evade Chinese keyword filters and censorship:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homophonic_puns_in_Mandarin_Chi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homophonic_puns_in_Mandarin_Chinese#Circumventing_internet_censorship)

------
peterjmag
I love this sentence, because unlike certain other constructed examples of
lexical ambiguity [1][2], it doesn't rely so heavily on the somewhat
artificial removal of punctuation.

It's also one of my favorite demonstrations of how absurd the English language
can be. Another good one is "ghoti"[3].

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_while_John_had_had_had_ha...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_while_John_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_had_a_better_effect_on_the_teacher)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/That_that_is_is_that_that_is_no...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/That_that_is_is_that_that_is_not_is_not_is_that_it_it_is)

[3] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghoti](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghoti)

~~~
BerislavLopac
Thank you for pointing me in the direction of the Lion-Eating Poet in the
Stone Den. [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lion-
Eating_Poet_in_the_Stone_D...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lion-
Eating_Poet_in_the_Stone_Den) :-D

------
betterunix
Call me crazy, but I think "Time flies like an arrow" or "Fruit flies like a
banana" are more fun.

